# Relocating to Spain



## gailytayly (Jan 18, 2014)

My husband and I are hoping to relocate to Spain soon but are a bit stuck as to where to try! We have a baby and a toddler so our first priority is somewhere child-friendly. We are Scottish and so need to be near an airport that has direct flights from Scotland. My husband is keen on Valencia (although not right in the city) but I don't think there are any direct flights to Scotland?? We also like the Costa Del Sol as have had some great holidays there. We thought of Nerja but have been informed its very hilly so maybe not great for my double pram!! We will rent initially. My husband works away half the year so I need somewhere friendly! Any suggestions please?? Thanks.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Have you checked out the tax implications. You do known that if you reside in Spain (& when I say you I mean YOU & your children!) for more than 183 days on the 184th day your husband becomes a resident automatically for tax purposes and will be taxed in Spain. That 183 does not need to run concurrently. 
I am guessing he works rotation? Half year away? Check out if the country he works in has a tax treaty with Spain and that his taxes are being paid locally (in the country he is working). 
I couldn't comment on areas of Spain as I have only known one and we are planning to move on in 2015, primarily because of the tax situation in Spain which we were unaware of.
My hubby works 28/28.
If you have the tax thing sussed I think you'll be fine where ever if employment / money isn't an issue.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gailytayly said:


> My husband and I are hoping to relocate to Spain soon but are a bit stuck as to where to try! We have a baby and a toddler so our first priority is somewhere child-friendly. We are Scottish and so need to be near an airport that has direct flights from Scotland. My husband is keen on Valencia (although not right in the city) but I don't think there are any direct flights to Scotland?? We also like the Costa Del Sol as have had some great holidays there. We thought of Nerja but have been informed its very hilly so maybe not great for my double pram!! We will rent initially. My husband works away half the year so I need somewhere friendly! Any suggestions please?? Thanks.


:welcome:

we have lots of families here with the 'dad' working away, so you'd fit right in

about an hour from both Alicante & Valencia airports

Home - Xàbia Tourism Portal - Town Council of Xàbia

http://www.josechulvi.com/xabia/


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi 
As to where to live - quite simply find out where your "local" Scottish airport flies to - but beware - this can change as in Ryanair only fly to some places in the summer now. 

Davexf


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

From what I've seen, most of the costas in Spain seem to be fairly hilly, once you get passed the front line and Spain hasnt been as quick as the UK to adopt "wheel friendly" paths etc. But, Nerja isnt the worst by any means. And you'll not be using a double buggy forever. 

Jo xxx


----------



## gailytayly (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks to all for replying. We have decided to give Javea a try and are going for a holiday in April to see what we think. as for the tax, my husband assures me has this under control!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gailytayly said:


> Thanks to all for replying. We have decided to give Javea a try and are going for a holiday in April to see what we think. as for the tax, my husband assures me has this under control!!


:cheer2:

send me a PM nearer the time & I'll let you pick my brains for the price of an agua con gas 









joking - you don't have to buy me a drink - but I'm happy to have my brains picked!


----------



## basbelle (Sep 28, 2013)

Xabiachica is the lady to talk to, my Dutch fiance (will be my husband by the move) my 2 yr old boy and 1 yr old girl are moving to the Alicante area very close to Javea/Xabia (Moraira actually) in July & she already answered me when I PMed her. She's wonderful.
I have been doing research on the area but I'm sorry I haven't gotten really into where the airports fly to. I know that Alicante's airport is a pretty good one, which we also need due to my fiance being a ship engineer. I'm one of the Mum at home while Papa is away for too long types as well. Javea is lovely but I looked a little closer to Alicante (just slightly) and Moraira is a gorgeous "fishing village" that is an hour from the airport and 20 minute drive from Javea. (Once we get there we'll figure out whether it's still only that long or tacks on hours due to traffic!) This July all four of us will be jumping on a plane & moving there permanently so we're feeling that adventure spirit too! I hope all goes well with your relocation!


----------



## gailytayly (Jan 18, 2014)

That sounds like a good plan!! I will let you know we get on after our holiday. Thanks, hope everyone else is as friendly x


----------



## gailytayly (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks basbelle, hope your move goes well. Your situation sounds really similar to ours so let me know how it goes! X


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> :cheer2:
> 
> send me a PM nearer the time & I'll let you pick my brains for the price of an agua con gas
> 
> ...



where's the , ? :lol:

:behindsofa:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

basbelle said:


> Xabiachica is the lady to talk to, my Dutch fiance (will be my husband by the move) my 2 yr old boy and 1 yr old girl are moving to the Alicante area very close to Javea/Xabia (Moraira actually) in July & she already answered me when I PMed her. She's wonderful.
> I have been doing research on the area but I'm sorry I haven't gotten really into where the airports fly to. I know that Alicante's airport is a pretty good one, which we also need due to my fiance being a ship engineer. I'm one of the Mum at home while Papa is away for too long types as well. Javea is lovely but I looked a little closer to Alicante (just slightly) and Moraira is a gorgeous "fishing village" that is an hour from the airport and 20 minute drive from Javea. (Once we get there we'll figure out whether it's still only that long or tacks on hours due to traffic!) This July all four of us will be jumping on a plane & moving there permanently so we're feeling that adventure spirit too! I hope all goes well with your relocation!


 aw shucks


----------

